# Catfish a friend of mine caught at Logan Martin Lake



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Well we have not been able to get to the coast this year so we took up catfishing (got to use this saltwater tackle for something!!!!) Here is a fish my friend Kery caught at mays bend the other night. I don't know which one is morea freakthe fish or Kery

y


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Dinner is served.....


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hobblyhoobla (9/24/2008)*You need to sit down and take a long look at the kind of people you hang out with.


Yeah, and tell me what you figure out, because, they can fish!!!!!


----------

